# Help p2133,p2138



## RCREED (Aug 26, 2015)

hi guys new to forum,hoping someone can help.im working on a friends 2001 beetle.1.8T 5 speed manual. it has codes p2133 and p2138 present for acelerator postion high input g79 and g185.idles fine,no aceleration.i tested the 6 pin connector at pedal, and have pins 1-5=1.20V,pins 2-ground=5.0V,pins 2-3=1.20V. per service manual they all should be 4.5-5 volts.i've searched the net and this forum and have found other threads about shorted o2 sensor taking out computer. i have a vas 5054a and the throttle adapts ok.was hoping someone could shead some light on the low voltage at acelerator pedal position,as the ho2s circuits test ok.thanks


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/18565/P2133


18565/P2133

Contents [hide] 
1 18565/P2133 - Throttle Position Sensor Bank 2: Signal too High
1.1 Possible Symptoms
1.2 Possible Causes
1.3 Possible Solutions
1.4 Special Notes
18565/P2133 - Throttle Position Sensor Bank 2: Signal too High

Possible Symptoms
MIL on
Reduced Power Output
Possible Causes
Faulty Accelerator Pedal (very unlikely)
Wiring Harness Issue
Faulty ECM
O2 Sensor(s)

*Possible Solutions
Inspect and test Wiring harness for Accelerator Pedal, see Repair Manual
Visually inspect O2 sensors for damage
Special Notes
O2 sensor issues can also cause the following DTCs:
16610/P0226 - Throttle Pedal Position Sensor (G79): Implausible Signal
18560/P2128 - Accelerator Position Sensor 2 (G185): Signal too High
In some cases, O2 sensors will damage the ECM. Ross Tech suggest to replace O2 sensors before replacing an ECM for this type of issue.*

http://www.obd-codes.com/p2138

If you have a vas 5054a; what are the trouble codes, factory VW trouble codes not generic OBD II "P" codes? Read the above links and possible solutions; for ideas, on what to do next.Looks like worst case scenario; the ecu could be damaged?

These output tests; could help you check the 02 sensors and see if they are working like they should: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ng-the-MAF-O2-sensors-and-catalytic-converter


----------



## RCREED (Aug 26, 2015)

The codes i get with vas-pc are 18039 and 18042.i have tested per service manual and have low voltage at pedal sensor.trying to pin point test,but cant find any info except check wireing (which is ok,no short to each other or batt on acelerator circuit),then replace ho2s's,then replace ecm. Sorry bout the caps,i'm on my work pc andour adp system everythings in caps.lol


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/18039/P1631

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/18042/P1634/005684


----------



## RCREED (Aug 26, 2015)

well its fixed,i found ecu not supplying ground on pin 3 at pedal,front ho2s is realy high resistance on heater circuit.maybe that caused it any way i supplied a redundant ground at connector t10c,and i imediatly had throttle.that busts the myth for me that a vag com or vac 5054 and throttle adaptation is a must to have throttle like i read in so many posts,but glad i got the vas anyway.


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool, glad you got it fixed. So, what do you think was the problem; is it the ecu itself, the issue or a wiring harness issue/grounding problem? Did you replace any of the 02 sensors; were they bad? Please explain what you found and if you could post some pics/describe what you did to fix it; that way, others can benefit from your experience in the future. Someone else; may end up having the same problem and your repair, could help! Thanks! :wave:

PS: do you have a genuine VW supplied vas 5054a scan tool or a chinese knock off?


----------



## RCREED (Aug 26, 2015)

its a knock off vas.the ecu its self is bad,i did a thorough wiring test.i disabled the forward oxygen sensor heater just incase till my friend can aford some parts.i may open the ecu up some time and see if i can fix the issue on pin 36.


----------

